# How much is your Certification worth?



## Carolina10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

  I wanted to ask if anyone knows how much of a salary increase you should ask for when you hold multiple certifications and you also have  experience.   For example I hold 3 certifications CPC, CIRCC and now my CCA. What I am worth? I know its depends on what region you live in but I think that the coding salary the aapc puts out every year is not always correct.  I have couple of interviews and I dont know what I should be asking for? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cordelia (Jun 8, 2013)

Personally, I feel your area of expertise determines pay, rather than certification. If two people have the cpc, one has a couple years pro fee coding and the other 10 years auditing experience, the auditor will get paid more, even though they have the same certification. I hope that makes sense.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## voverton1 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Salary*

I found this. of course it depends on where you live/ work and experience as already stated. but i research this website hope it helps.. This also let you calculate you experience and skills, etc..
http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Certification=Certified_Professional_Coder_(CPC)/Hourly_Rate 
When i watched a video in my careers development class they said when negotiating add an extra 10%.


----------

